# FIV positive cat in desperate need



## fostermum1 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi people.... The facebook group i help run have finally caught a street cat we have been trying to get ahold of since last year. He was incredibly tattered looking which is why we wanted to get him snipped and vet checked then the plan was to rerelease. We got him tested for FIV amongst other things today and hes come up positive. The lady who had him for the evening has her own cats and all us admins have foster kittens. so we are at aloss as to what to do.... the vet wants to put him down tomorrow. But im certain someone is out there who can give this boy a life and love! Please can anyone near portsmouth help? ive tried all the local rescues, no luck. this really is a last ditch attempt posting here as i dont know what else to do. Im completely heartbroken.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I hope you will find a good home for that poor cat .... We had a HIV positive cat at the shelter here in Brussels, his name was Pocket and he was adorable.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Try on here, they may know a rescue that take FIV+

https://www.facebook.com/groups/102673739801900/?fref=ts

After having to have an FIV+ cat PTS I read more and found this group. If i'd have had a secure garden or the money to make a run I wouldnt have done so.

Hope someone comes forward


----------



## fostermum1 (Apr 13, 2014)

i will pay for a run to be built if needs be. i just want this boy given a chance


----------



## fostermum1 (Apr 13, 2014)

we have a lady in the group who works with cats protection. shes calling head office in the morning to try to help. but massive thanks for the link x


----------



## fostermum1 (Apr 13, 2014)

weve now contacted cat sanctuaries from croyden down to devon. we have loads of members offering to drive him anywhere. so please.... anyone who has the right set up anywhere let me know!


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

This is so incredibly sad to read. I have multiple cats of my own, but so hope that someone comes forward.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Fostermum, please stay on here for a minute, you don't have enough posts for me to private message you but can you give me a number so I can speak with you please.

Do not quote my post.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hopefully Fostermum will be online soon to take up your very generous offer CC.


----------



## Pandorawarlord (Mar 15, 2014)

hope this can help check out Welcome to Catwork and contact Barbara or Robert who might have some contacts re homing, there is a contact number and email addy on the site.


----------



## fostermum1 (Apr 13, 2014)

ive m'd you with my number cc xxx


----------



## fostermum1 (Apr 13, 2014)

thanks pandora.... i will go for a look at that link. youre all great x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just have to go back to work as im on a break, will be home 10.30 ish.

Please do not let a vet pts.


----------



## fostermum1 (Apr 13, 2014)

dont worry. we are not. we managed to find a temp home till july, not ideal but better than pts. so hes going in for neutering today! still looking for something more permanent if you can help? or for after july?


----------



## fostermum1 (Apr 13, 2014)

ive put a couple of pics of him in an album. vet said hes only about 2 or 3. he looks so old  but hes getting neutered and will be given a good grooming whilst hes out. hopefully he will be more comfortable after that.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Fantastic news.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

So glad you've got a bit of a reprieve. 

I had a very restless night thinking about him and the FIV+ boy I had PTS :crying:


----------



## fostermum1 (Apr 13, 2014)

He will be going to a foster mum nearby affiliated with Welcome to Catwork

Im just so pleased to have a happy outcome for this fella. I just wish that all the cats who are brought to our groups attention could be given such a lovely chance. People are so quick to take in rescues/strays then when it doesnt work out immediately they are just as quick to say "no, cant do this, someone take it away" makes me so incredibly cross and sad for the cats!


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

I've been to Catwork twice now and you couldn't wish to meet a nicer couple with an incredible set up. I know they are now essentially closed, but it's good to hear they are still spreading the positive news about FIV


----------



## Pandorawarlord (Mar 15, 2014)

fostermum1 the lady who is taking this little boy will give outstanding care and love, if its the person i'm thinking of ( Lucy)


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

I wish I had known about catworld when I was faced with my hard decision regarding a feral garden dweller. Broke my heart, still breaks my heart :crying:


----------



## fostermum1 (Apr 13, 2014)

im so sorry polski.... these strays fair work the emotions dont they! im off to see cllive tomorrow, say a goodbye to him before he goes. i know his foster mum is heart broken that she isnt in a position to keep him. but as has been mentioned, knowing he is going somewhere so loving is helping us all let go! (big softys we are)


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

fostermum1 said:


> im so sorry polski.... these strays fair work the emotions dont they! im off to see cllive tomorrow, say a goodbye to him before he goes. i know his foster mum is heart broken that she isnt in a position to keep him. but as has been mentioned, knowing he is going somewhere so loving is helping us all let go! (big softys we are)


Give him a munch from me in memory of Mac and all FIV+ that don't get the chance of help


----------



## fostermum1 (Apr 13, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/PortsmouthClive?fref=ts

this is a link to a facebook page clives foster mum has set up for people to read his story. He has settled in beautifully to his new home x


----------

